
Things Come Apart - bookofjoe
https://www.toddmclellan.com/thingscomeapart
======
Arainach
A significant portion of my childhood was spent taking things apart and
(sometimes successfully) putting them back together. I'm curious if that's
still possible - the kinds of things I took apart (telephones, computers) are
significantly less possible, but it's entirely possible there are alternatives
I hadn't considered filling that niche.

~~~
gala8y
> A significant portion of my childhood was spent taking things apart

Only after years I realized how kind it was of my parents to allow me, without
saying anything, to take their first cassette player (and other stuff) apart.

~~~
c22
After I took apart our new VCR my parents started buying me junk electronics
from thrift stores explicitly for this purpose.

~~~
gala8y
Perfect. I hope you put the VCR back. My parents' cassette player did well
with one gear missing until I figured it out how to put it back completely.

------
fireattack
Of course not as quality but
[https://www.reddit.com/r/knolling/](https://www.reddit.com/r/knolling/)

~~~
iansee
Great video by tom sachs, Always be Knolling

[https://youtu.be/s-CTkbHnpNQ](https://youtu.be/s-CTkbHnpNQ)

------
howlgarnish
For a moment there I thought this would be about this seminal Nigerian novel:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Things_Fall_Apart](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Things_Fall_Apart)

~~~
the-dude
And this is why we read HN. Thank you stranger.

~~~
howlgarnish
You're welcome, although somebody else apparently disagreed violently enough
to downvote.

------
wearpy
This reminds me a lot of James May’s The Reassembler as shown on the beeb. He
re-assembles famous old-ish products from scratch such as an electric guitar,
lawnmower, etc.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2016/james-
may-...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2016/james-may-
reassembles)

------
mleonhard
Zoom and right-click are disabled. That's disrespectful.

~~~
totetsu
this works [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/enable-right-
click...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/enable-right-
click/bofdamlbkfkjnecfjbhpncokfalmmbii?hl=en)

------
gerbler
I love how thought-provoking this is. I forget when using a device how many
elements work together to help you achieve your goal.

I preferred the stills over the more explosive ones as I optimistically hope
the devices in the stills are reassembled.

~~~
pjc50
You'd enjoy James May's _The Reassembler_.
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4256hv](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4256hv)

~~~
gerbler
Thank you! I do like it

------
frereubu
The still of the piano video is very reminiscent of Cornelia Parker's "Cold
Dark Matter: An Exploded View": [https://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/parker-
cold-dark-matter...](https://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/parker-cold-dark-
matter-an-exploded-view-t06949/story-cold-dark-matter)

------
josephg
I find it interesting to imagine this with software. Most websites today would
be almost all npm modules with a small sprinkle of site specific logic tying
everything together.

~~~
082349872349872
There's [https://benfry.com/distellamap/](https://benfry.com/distellamap/) but
I think it works better with data than code: consider the sprite sheet.

------
xwdv
I’d be shocked at how different the tone of this would be if done with
biological things.

~~~
082349872349872
inorganic collections of biological things, sorted:
[https://www.armellecaron.fr/works/les-villes-
rangees/](https://www.armellecaron.fr/works/les-villes-rangees/)

biological things (not safe for vegetarians):

[https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wtdV5cvMVS8/XhbNLkLoz8I/AAAAAAAAF...](https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wtdV5cvMVS8/XhbNLkLoz8I/AAAAAAAAFPg/tSqSp1eFvH8aAgVuX632NXxcP9sUZ-
nkgCEwYBhgL/s1600/72839747_430595690977768_4770772831136907264_n_430595684311102.png)

[https://www.helago-
cz.com/files/thumbs/mod_eshop/produkty/be...](https://www.helago-
cz.com/files/thumbs/mod_eshop/produkty/beefpork3dmeatcutsposter2.217084881.jpg)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrOzwoMKzH4&t=307](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrOzwoMKzH4&t=307)

but I must admit, I prefer my biological things intact and sorted by max
speed:
[https://books.google.ch/books?id=2lQEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA69&dq=rec...](https://books.google.ch/books?id=2lQEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA69&dq=rectangle&lr=&as_pt=MAGAZINES&cd=50&redir_esc=y&hl=de#v=onepage&q=rectangle&f=false)

------
ricardobeat
Amazing! I went to the 'buy prints' link and it says it is sold out though - I
thought they would be printed on demand?

------
zarker
These images in 3d would be amazing

------
PaulDavisThe1st
The protomolecule at work?

------
paulcnichols
Now do society.

------
nullc
Blank page when rendered without third party scripts.

